# Royce Gracie Interview



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Royce talks about his fight with Matt Hughes on the 27th:



> *BC:                        *Do you feel you have anything to prove in this                        fight?
> 
> *RG:* I dont need to prove anything.                        I fought 4 fights in one night, with no rules and weight                        limits, am the only fighter in UFC history to win 3 UFC                        Tournaments, I have the second longest fight 90 min in MMA                        history, I fought a guy 3 times my size. I have nothing                        to prove, I look at this fight as another challenge in life,                        so the only one I have to prove anything to is myself.



http://www.mmafighting.com/columns/calderon/royce_gracie_interview.html[/FONT]


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 19, 2006)

this website needs a better editor...


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 19, 2006)

.... not _this _website 

the one from the link...


----------

